# My rabbit



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

My cute lion head rabbit. I still need a name for her any suggestions?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Adorable! Unfortunately, the only names I can come up with are boy names and are based on that incredible hair (Mr.T, Brian Seltzer - the singer for Stray Cats...)


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I came up with crystal. Not only for her coloring but because it spikes out too. She is adorable.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

CUUUTE! I love rabbits!  

Stardust
Diamond

Your dog is beautiful too!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you guys. I really like crystal and stardust <3


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Let us know when you decide on a name! :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is cute! I do love that hair!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! I have no name ideas...sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty ...


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Before I got Lucy I was going to get a Bunny.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had two rabbits dropped off at my house. One is all black we call mr rabbit and the other is white with brown ears and nose/mouth that I call smudge. We now have nest so I think we are multiplying. So what name did u choose?


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I chose star dust Thank you milkmaid  and everyone else for the wonderful names


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww thanks! You're welcome.


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

She's so cute!  And the name fits her well! Is she a BEW?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I assumed she was REW, but yeah, it looks like she has blue eyes!! Is she? BEWs are so pretty!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

BEW?? But yes she has blue eyes


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cooooool!


----------

